# .jar erstellen



## DarkSean (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab es gerade geschafft, mein erstes "Hello World"-Programm zu erstellen . Da ich ein java-fähiges Handy hab würde ich gerne ausprobieren ob es da funktioniert. Aber mein Handy braucht ein .jar Archiv; mit der .java-Datei kann es nicht anfangen. WIe kann ich denn mit dem JBuilderX eine .jar-Datei erstellen?
VIelen Dank schonmal im Vorraus,
Sean


----------



## schnuffie (11. Oktober 2005)

Dazu brauchst Du garkeinen JBuilder.

1. *.java kompilieren (javac Hello.java)

2. Meta-Datei "Manifest.mf" per notepad.exe schreiben:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: xyz.abc.Hello

3. diese Meta-Datei in ein Unterverzeichnis "META-INF" zum Package-Root verschieben

4. beide Dateien per ZIP-Programm zippen und in *.jar umbenennen

5. auf's Handy kopieren


----------



## DarkSean (11. Oktober 2005)

Schritt 2 und 3 kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen  Was muss ich denn in der Datei für xyz.abc einsetzen? Und Schritt 3 versteh ich gar nicht.


----------



## schnuffie (11. Oktober 2005)

"xyz.abc" war ein Beispiel. Wenn Du Deine Klasse ohne Package erstellt hast, sieht es so aus, wie im Bild dargestellt und Du ersetzt das "xyz.abc" mit "".


----------



## DarkSean (11. Oktober 2005)

ich hab sie mit package erstellt, dh. ich muss für "abc.xyz" den namen vom package einsetzen?


----------



## zerix (11. Oktober 2005)

PackageName.KlassenName


----------



## schnuffie (11. Oktober 2005)

Genau, danke Zerix.


----------

